# modify x y table slots



## SteveF (13 Oct 2017)

I have got a x y table for my drill
the bolt holes in the drill table are m10 and fixed position so I cant change that
I was never going to find a table that fitted perfect, but it turns out that I only need to gain about 2mm in the slots
it is cast iron
do I take a round file to it? or should I attempt to drill out the slot?

I not very good with metal items

Steve


----------



## pollys13 (13 Oct 2017)

If you can find model engineering group near you, try them. There is a model railway club near me. One of their machinists does various little jobs for me. Only costs couple of quid, interesting chap to talk to.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Oct 2017)

Use smaller bolts?


----------



## SteveF (13 Oct 2017)

phil.p":zzh7059x said:


> Use smaller bolts?



it is pre-drilled (not really a table tbh) it is a big cast iron base with 4 bolt holes
and the xy table has slots but are just a nats to narrow
worse case i could put a steel\wood sandwich under it and have different spacing


Steve


----------



## bugbear (13 Oct 2017)

pollys13":260unlok said:


> If you can find model engineering group near you, try them. There is a model railway club near me. One of their machinists does various little jobs for me. Only costs couple of quid, interesting chap to talk to.


Quite a few model engineers (not all) have limited woodwork skills/equipment. This can be mutually beneficial.  

BugBear


----------



## DTR (13 Oct 2017)

Cast iron is (generally) easy to file with a coarse file. If there's enough meat there to allow it, and no ribs etc in the way, I'd just do that. Any chance of a photo or two so we can see exactly where the problem is?


----------



## SteveF (13 Oct 2017)

Phil P had the answer I just was not thinking straight
use smaller bolts
just because i have threaded holes i dont have to use them
I just dropped some m8 bolts through with nuts and washers

will do for now unless they slip

Steve


----------



## AES (15 Oct 2017)

If smaller bolts won't do, then I agree with DTR - a file should do the job quite easily, UNLESS there are any strengthening ribs, etc, cast into the underside. Just as DTR says, cast iron is generally surprisingly soft (against a file).

AES


----------

